# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  'Ongezonde leefstijl zorgt voor haarverlies'

## Leontien

Wat maakt het dat je haarverlies hebt? Dat het bij de mannen vaak in de genen zit is al gebleken. Maar hoe zit dat bij de vrouwen? 
 
"Verschillende leefstijlfactoren zoals stress, roken, overmatig drinken en blootstelling aan zonlicht kunnen leiden tot haarverlies. Dat tonen de eerste resultaten van een onderzoek onder tweelingen." -NU

Lees verder

Wat vind jij van dit onderzoek? Maak jij je zorgen over haarverlies? Beschrijf hieronder je mening en je ervaring!

----------


## sietske763

alle leefstijlfactoren die hierboven staan daar voldoe ik aan,
roken, zon etc etc
en toch heb ik verschrikkelijk dik haar, moet echt iedere 4 weken goed uitgedunt, anders is het niet meer te hanteren.
dus voor mij gaat het niet op.

----------


## MissMolly

Ik heb veel stress, drink (meestal) niet overmatig, maar wel regelmatig, heb in het verleden gerookt, en zat als tiener de hele zomer in het zwembad of aan het strand.

Toch heb ik een fikse bos haar, altijd gehad.

----------


## jolanda27

Ik merk het direct aan mijn haren als ik gestresst ben. Dan zit het voor geen meter, en hangt het er slap en futloos bij. Helaas ben ik niet gezegend met een bos haar.
Overigens kunnen medicijnen ook zorgen dat je haren uitvallen, of dat er niets mee te beginnen is. Narcose is ook heel slecht voor het haar.

----------


## dotito

Ik moet zeggen dat ik daar ook enorm last van heb als ik gestrest ben. Jaren geleden toen ik met heel veel zorgen aan mijn hoofd zat en toen ik geopereerd moest worden aan beiden voeten(teennagels versmallen)kon ik een tijdje niet lopen. Toen in die periode heb ik mij enorm opgeboeid en met resultaat een tijd later echt serieus haaruitval van de stress. Ook toen ik mijn depakine moest verhogen kreeg ik meer last van dun haar.


Nu een paar jaar later heb ik weer het haar dat ik vroeger had(dik en gezond)waar ik zeer blij mee ben. Want ik vond dat heel erg dat mijn haar dunner werd. Is ook zo dat ik een paar jaar geleden ook begonnen ben met weight wachters en veel gezonder eet als toen, dat ik persoonlijk wel denk dat een gezonde leefstijl er toe doet en dat je haar er ook gezonder van word.

----------


## Kasumi

Toen ik anorexia had is mijn haar veel dunner geworden. Nu zit ik alweer 6 jaar op een gezond gewicht en gelukkig is mijn haar ook weer mooier en gezonder geworden, maar ik vind dat ik nog steeds (te) veel haarverlies heb.

----------


## Agnes574

Ook een dieet , eenzijdig of te zwaar kan haaruitval geven!

----------


## Luuss0404

Vele oorzaken voor (tijdelijk) haaruitval, heb er zelf (nog) weinig last van  :Smile: 

Gezond en gevarieerd eten en goede haarverzorging is belangrijk in elk geval  :Smile:

----------

